# reccomendation:nude lip for NC42-NC44



## eiffadea (Aug 18, 2009)

hi everyone..i am between nc42-nc44..i am looking for a pink nude,peachy nude,and true nude lipstick..i have very pigmented lips..hopefully you can help me out a bit with this..


----------



## favBrandsMBSYEC (Aug 18, 2009)

u can try ultra elegant slim lipstick from MAC. its a pinky-beigy-peechy color.. lol
im an NC-43 n it looks amazing on me..
just remember not to overdo it.. wear it lightly


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 18, 2009)

iam NC40 and i swear by blankety lipstick! itll look nicer n more nude on u cuz ur darker - ive tried high tea, myth and barry m marshamellow n they all really disappointed me. blankety is a goregous nude that doesnt make u look washed out!


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: recommendation:nude lip for NC42-NC44*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *favBrandsMBSYEC* 

 
_u can try ultra elegant slim lipstick from MAC. its a pinky-beigy-peechy color.. lol
im an NC-43 n it looks amazing on me..
just remember not to overdo it.. wear it lightly_

 
hi girl..thanks for your recommendation..i actually have ultra elegant slimshine but its not so pigmented that it can't cover my natural lip color which is very pigmented..anything else you have in mind,please let me know yeah..


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_iam NC40 and i swear by blankety lipstick! itll look nicer n more nude on u cuz ur darker - ive tried high tea, myth and barry m marshamellow n they all really disappointed me. blankety is a goregous nude that doesnt make u look washed out!_

 
hey girl..i was actually thinking about blankety..now i think i will just go ahead and get it already..thanks a lot for your help..

are hug me and honeylove considered as a nude pink color on me?
how about half n half?


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 18, 2009)

freckletone is a really nice neutral!


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACterliastic* 

 
_freckletone is a really nice neutral!_

 
hi..do u think its opaque enough to cover very pigmented lips?=)


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can get your hands on it...Brave New Bronze from Style Warriors.  I'm NC43/NC44 and I picked one up from my local MAC store a week ago.  The counters were sold out, but the store still had it.  I've worn it a couple of times once with Gold Rebel gloss (also from SW) and on it's own with a clear gloss.  It's the best nude lip I've been able to come up with that doesn't wash me out.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

^^^ I totally agree!!  If you can find BNB, try it out!! That with Gold Rebel is the best nude lip look I've been able to wear too. I'm NC45.


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VAQTPIE* 

 
_If you can get your hands on it...Brave New Bronze from Style Warriors.  I'm NC43/NC44 and I picked one up from my local MAC store a week ago.  The counters were sold out, but the store still had it.  I've worn it a couple of times once with Gold Rebel gloss (also from SW) and on it's own with a clear gloss.  It's the best nude lip I've been able to come up with that doesn't wash me out._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_^^^ I totally agree!!  If you can find BNB, try it out!! That with Gold Rebel is the best nude lip look I've been able to wear too. I'm NC45._

 
hey girls..tq so much for ur reply..actly i hv both BNB and gold rebel..i really like the satin formula and the color is so opaque..i hv very pigmented lips so usually glaze and lustre won't work on me..i wana try something new that is permanent in mac..as BNB is LE so i can't seem to find a back up for it in my country..=(

any other suggestion ladies..=)


----------



## boogiedowndiva (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the person who recommended Freckletone lipstick.  It's a great nude, but if you cover it with a peach or pink lipgloss it looks fabulous and light.  

PS - I have dark lips because I smoke cigarettes, and this covers my nicotine lip.


----------



## dopista (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with freckletone as well. It is my perfect nude.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 20, 2009)

I would recommend using cream blushes for lipstick. Much more pigmented and looks like lipstick anyway.


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boogiedowndiva* 

 
_I agree with the person who recommended Freckletone lipstick.  It's a great nude, but if you cover it with a peach or pink lipgloss it looks fabulous and light.  

PS - I have dark lips because I smoke cigarettes, and this covers my nicotine lip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I agree with freckletone as well. It is my perfect nude._

 
thx to u both..i hv put this in my wish list along with blankety n half n half..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I would recommend using cream blushes for lipstick. Much more pigmented and looks like lipstick anyway._

 
owh i never know about this..i have tried using stila convertible color on my lips but it seems to dry out my lips a lil bit..but i will try with my mac cream blushes n see how it goes..thx a lot hun!!


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like MAC Touch, it's not considered a nude, but it's a warm cinammon colour, it's really pretty.


----------



## Ziya (Aug 22, 2009)

BNB is a lot like Cherish..Im nc 43 and that's my holy grail nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love freckletone as well...try Bare Slimshine for a natural nude lip


----------



## cocodivatime (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm an NC 44 and here is a rundown of my nudes that I like

Siss--          very pale beige nude...you will need a liner
Freckletone--orangy nude
4n---          pinky nude
Fresh Brew--darker nude for me, but nice
Hug Me--     pinkier color but still neutral, just not nude


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 26, 2009)

thx for your suggestions ladies..i just bought freckletone and pair it love nectar lustreglass and it looks amazing, a peachy nude lip..i also bought blankety and it gives pinky nude lip..

how about half n half lipstick?is it a nude lipstick for my skintone?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey,

PLS PLS dont buy Blankety - its gonna look washed out and is a good nude for anyone below NC35 and thats it.  But try it, you may like it still.

I recommend the following (I'm NC42):

Cherish
Bare slimshine
Freckletone
Kinda Sexy
Honeylove

Try Half n Half but it may be a touch browner than a nude but it depends on how pigmented your lips are. Good luck xxx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 26, 2009)

Just read your post again, you bought Blankety lol... glad you like it.

For a pinky nude lip try Pink Plaid and Intimidate slimshine.


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm an nc 44 i think, and I just got Spirit, which I paired up with Flusterose lusterglass.
I love it. it's the perfect pinky nude.

I've also been told that Kinda Sexy would look great as a pinky nude.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2009)

Spice lipliner with either Hug me or Kinda sexy lipsticks.


----------



## User38 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am an NC15 -- I love Half n Half.  My daughter is an NC30 and tans, and she looks great with it too.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 7, 2009)

Viva glam 5 for me


----------



## eiffadea (Sep 8, 2009)

i just bought honeylove n i love the color so much..kinda sexy n freckletone is will be arriving in a few days time..yay!!
honeylove is my first matte lipstick so i'm still trying it out with different lip conditioner cz its kind of drying on my lips..do you girls have any suggestion how to deal with the dryness?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 8, 2009)

Viva Glam 5. High tea  I am NC42


----------



## goldspice (Sep 8, 2009)

im a nc37-nc 42 (summers) ...and i highly suggest HUG ME, i have dark pigmented lips, but this lustre formula has enough coverage with lotsa glossy shine!


----------



## yupitzTara (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm nc42, for a pinky nude try MAC angel and for a nude i use Freckletone (and i love it!).  You could also try Honeysuckle.


----------



## eiffadea (Sep 14, 2009)

i just bought freckletone but unfortunately i didnt really like it cz its too sheer..well maybe i need a lipliner to make it work..any suggestion on what lip liner will look nice with freckletone..


----------



## lexsie (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm NC42 and I love Brave New Bronze but it's a LE =( 
But I also like High Tea and Cherish!


----------



## User67 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm an NC42 & some of my favorite nude lipsticks are~

Blankety
Fleshpot
Honeylove
Velvet Teddy
Myth
Viva Glam II


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, I am NC40-42 and have very pigmented lips with almost a grey-brownish outer edge.. I love the Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in Strip.. Laura Mercier weightless lip color in Mink and Cafe are also great..


----------



## mysticalme85 (Oct 26, 2013)

Also, Tarte Lipsurgence lip tint in Envy is gorgeous on pigmented lips..


----------

